# Areas to live when working at the airport



## DUS (Feb 5, 2011)

Hello everybody,

I will be moving in a few weeks to work at DXB airport, and I was wondering about the areas to focus on when looking for appartments?
From this forum I got that JBR, Marina & JLT are among "the places to be", but am I wrong or would this be a helluva ride each day?
Or, how long would a metro ride take from - say - Marina to the airport?
I am a bachelor, 28y, and would appreciate a rather "lively" neighbourhood.

Thanks!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Downtown Burj Khalifa area (Bars, Clubs, Dubai Mall)- 20 mins on metro.
JLT/Marina (bars, beaches) 40 mins on Metro.
JBR is not convenient for Metro.
Garhood is a good area very close to airport-lots of bars etc - also alot cheaper accommodation than Marina.
If you are relying on Metro make sure you choose a building close to a station - in the summer you will not want to walk far.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Barsha is another good area for you, midway between Marina and DXB. Lots of apartment buildings next to Mall of The Emirates and Metro and not too far from beach.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I`work at DXB, live in the Marina but I drive to work. As i`m not usually on the road at peak times its about a 15 to twenty minute blast up SZR.
At this point in the thread some people may suggest Mirdiff, DON`T DO IT~!


----------



## R666 (Feb 23, 2011)

If you Work In the Airport, 
it would be ideal if you live next too the metro, as it would easy for you too hop in and get off at the airport..

You could also move in too garhoud as it is a few minutes from the airport.

Ghusais is also not a bad area too live in,as it closer too Terminal 2 and Freezone Gate.

There is another area , which is between Dubai Marina(JBR,JLT) And the Airport.
"AlKhalil Gate" is a resonable place too stay located in Al-Quoz, close too Mall of Emirates. The Majority of the people that stay there are all airport staff, mainly Emirates airlines and dnata staff.
There have transportation(Buses provided by the airport) directly too the airport, depending on the treminal gate that you would entry from. It is ideal for you too stay there, but it is also a isolated area.


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

The main question is really going to be what terminal you'll be working out of.


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

I live in Um suqeim near Mall of the Emirates (very close to marina) and my work place is on the other side of the airport... I leave home at 7:10 and reach work by 7:30.... drive through SZR and pay 2 Salik on the way to work... on the way back home I take Business Bay Bridge then Al Khail road... it's a bit more traffic at that time so it takes 30 min's more or less.... Consider that I drive 120 KM all the way.


----------



## DUS (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks to all of you!

Seems like it is still worth considering Marina/JLT in terms of distance.
Al Barsha looks also interesting - but I cannot find any 1br appt.s in Garhoud via Dubizzle, do I have to check anywhere else?
Uh, seems like there is almost too much choice as soon as I get there ;-)

@R666 - thanks, but exactly this "isolated" environment is what I am trying to avoid.

Cheers!


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Marina/JLT would be commutable by car but the journey time by metro is about an hour each way. After adding on walking time at each end and time waiting for trains (5-10 minutes) its not really worth it. 

Garhoud is mainly villas, not many apartments from what I've seen. 

If you are not intending to drive and want to rely on the metro this will only work if you'll be near terminals 1 or 3. Terminal 2 is not connected to the metro and neither is airport free zone. 

Lively places where you will find apartments near the metro and within 15-20 minutes ride from the airport would be Deira, Bur Dubai or Sheikh Zayed Road between trade centre and Dubai mall/downtown Burj khalifa (near to DIFC).


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

There's this place near terminal 1, I think it's called Al Garhoud Complex.... 1 bedroom is 48.000


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Port Saeed in Diera, prices of apartments are fairly low these days. 10-15 minutes by car to terminals 1 & 3. 2 stops on the Metro from outside City Centre Mall. Lived there for a year a and half and it's a nice area, I can't see how being miles out at JLT/Marina would be better.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

There's some nice looking apartment buildings at Festival City near Al Badia Golf Club, that's not too far from the airport. No idea how much they cost though.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

I work at dubai airport and have done for 2 years now (feels like this project is oing for ever)
I lived in marina at first, now live in the villa project) honestly, it really doesnt matter where you live in dubai in my opinion, marina it didnt take long, here not long etc.
I honestly think, pick the place you seem to like only;;;;;;


----------



## Scottish Chris (Mar 3, 2011)

Hello fella, I also work out of DXB and live in the springs, Near marina, I have got the courage to drive here yet as its nuts so take metro or cabs depending on what time im working. I would reccomend you have a look at T com area, 1 BR around 50000aed, Lots of bars round there. let me know when your coming out mabye meet up for a beer or two and discuss!


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

driving here is easy.....


----------



## basc (May 18, 2011)

DUS said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I will be moving in a few weeks to work at DXB airport, and I was wondering about the areas to focus on when looking for appartments?
> From this forum I got that JBR, Marina & JLT are among "the places to be", but am I wrong or would this be a helluva ride each day?
> ...


I was just about to post pretty much the exact same query - I guess you have moved to Dubai by now, do you mind me asking which area you picked and how you are finding it? (Escpecially the commute to DXB where I'll be working too, and also the "lively" aspect  ). Thanks.


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm surprised no one mentioned the Al Badia Villas or even Festival city, despite their close proximity to terminal 1, 2, 3 & 4!

Ghussais, LMAO! That is a ghetto that has the makings of a South Asian Marketplace.

Edit: oops someone actually did on page 2! Cheers, Gavtek... next time hurry!


----------

